# Assistance Please - Military Issue Pocketwatch



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A colleague of my wife's was clearing out the house of a deceased elderly relative and found a pocket watch in a drawer full of assorted bits and bobs. The face shows the passage of time and the watch is a non-runner (balance knacked), though it appears complete.

The lady knew little of the deceased's past (distant relative) but is reasonably sure he served in the RN at some point.

The face is sterile, and the movement quite tight lipped, as befits a military watch, showing only '30', '15 jewels', 'swiss made'. The rear cover carries the WD crows foot and 'B 62726'.

Back is screw on, front I can't shift either way.

From the description and rather shakey movement shots can anybody identify the movement/shed any light on the date of this piece ?





































Thanks in anticipation

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

potz said:


> Post 1939/WWII. The "B" followed by the issue number points towards this being a backup deck watch to a chronometer issued by the Royal Navy.


Thanks,

Following your info I did a bit more googling and came across this (a response to a request for information about a similar numbering) on the Internet Horology Club 185 site ...............

"_It is a British Army backup watch (the B on the back stands for backup). It would have been inserted into a holder on the dashboard of an Army vehicle or some kind of equipment where a backup watch was needed in addition to the primary timepiece that would have been used. Because it was only meant for backup use it is not as high quality as some other military watches like deck watches and chronometers_."

Will ask my wife to see if she can find more about the relatives (war) service.

Looks as though this time piece could be finding its way to Steve Burrage.

Julian (L)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a "Revue", calibre 30. They made many watches for military purposes...

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> It is a "Revue", calibre 30. They made many watches for military purposes...
> 
> Andreas


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------

